# Alguien conoce Banco Mediolanum?



## Depeche (10 Abr 2012)

Buenas tardes a todos, tengo una amiga que me ha comentado que le han recomendado meter parte de sus ahorros en Banco Mediolanum,en algún fondo de inversión supongo,parece ser que es un banco Italiano. Yo no lo había oído en mi vida. Mi amiga me ha pedido opinión,y yo en un principio se lo he desaconsejado, pero me gustaría que si hay alguien que conozca este banco o el tipo de inversiones que hacen me diera su opinión. Según ella no le ofrecen mucho de rentabilidad,pero le han asegurado que ganará algo seguro. 
Yo no soy partidario de meter dinero en fondos,prefiero mover mi dinero yo mismo, y todos sabeis que mi inversión más importante la tengo en onzas de plata,porque considero que tiene más potencial. En fin, que a ver si alguien me puede informar sobre este banco y puedo darle mejores argumentos a mi amiga.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## greg_house (10 Abr 2012)

Hola:

Yo hace un tiempo fui a una entrevista de curro. Me hicieron esperar bastante en el hall y, curiosamente en esos minutos, había una señora discutiendo con su "consultor personal" porque había palmado un montón de pasta con ellos.

Pd.- Yo no metería mi pasta en mediolanum.

Saludos.


----------



## user_tt (10 Abr 2012)

Depeche dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos, tengo una amiga que me ha comentado que le han recomendado meter parte de sus ahorros en Banco Mediolanum,en algún fondo de inversión supongo,parece ser que es un banco Italiano. Yo no lo había oído en mi vida. Mi amiga me ha pedido opinión,y yo en un principio se lo he desaconsejado, pero me gustaría que si hay alguien que conozca este banco o el tipo de inversiones que hacen me diera su opinión. Según ella no le ofrecen mucho de rentabilidad,pero le han asegurado que ganará algo seguro.
> Yo no soy partidario de meter dinero en fondos,prefiero mover mi dinero yo mismo, y todos sabeis que mi inversión más importante la tengo en onzas de plata,porque considero que tiene más potencial. En fin, que a ver si alguien me puede informar sobre este banco y puedo darle mejores argumentos a mi amiga.
> Un saludo a todos.



Banco Mediolanum, con sede en Milan, pero licencia operativa en españa y por lo tanto banco español, FGD español... es el banco del Berlusco :Baile:

No es un banco comercial, es "banca privada" o de inversión, creo que alardeaban de un 40% de core capital. Mi opinión es que ahi vas a tener riesgo 0 en cuanto a riesgo-entidad, pero obviamente el 100% de riesgo-país como cualquier otro banco español. 

No creo que tengan grandes gestores de fondos, ni buenos ni malos, pero eso ya es opinión infundada, si le perdieron dinero a una clienta sería que las inversiones eran agresivas, a saber que porcentaje de culpa tenia el gestor y qué porcetaje la clienta. A mi, como ya no me fío del criterio de inversión de ningun banquero, de lo que me dicen me quedo con lo que me interesa, y las decisiones las tomo YO


----------



## Glasterthum (10 Abr 2012)

A mí me suena a Astérix y Obélix.


----------



## Depeche (12 Abr 2012)

Gracias por vuestras respuestas


----------



## Japo (17 Abr 2012)

*Yo tengo una cuenta.*

Desde hace un año y medio tengo una cuenta, y estoy contento. 
También tengo un Pías y la verdad que lo tengo con un +11%de rentabilidad, que comparado con el -30% de mis santanderes...pues que queréis que os diga. Que la chica que me lo ofreció tenía razón.
La plata no la sigo, pero comparar tener un fondo diversificado globalmente con comprar onzas de plata..no es muy coherente.


----------



## Warrent (2 Dic 2012)

Cuidado con banco Mediolanum. El dinero lo ponen en productos raros en Irlanda. Son italianos y tienen una estructura piramidal! Ufff!


----------



## Louis Renault (2 Dic 2012)

Ni idea.Suena a Medioguano.


----------



## HarryWashello_borrado (2 Dic 2012)

joder, y luego dicen de Bankia...


----------



## atracurio (3 Dic 2012)

Japo dijo:


> Desde hace un año y medio tengo una cuenta, y estoy contento.
> También tengo un Pías y la verdad que lo tengo con un +11%de rentabilidad, que comparado con el -30% de mis santanderes...pues que queréis que os diga. Que la chica que me lo ofreció tenía razón.
> La plata no la sigo, pero comparar tener un fondo diversificado globalmente con comprar onzas de plata..no es muy coherente.



Te han colado un PIAS?


----------



## begginer (3 Dic 2012)

A mí hace años me "soplaron" un pastizal sólo por empezar a invertir en unos fondos que tenían.

Ni con un palo. :abajo::abajo:

Saludos


----------



## das kind (3 Dic 2012)

atracurio dijo:


> Te han colado un PIAS?



¿Qué le encuentra de malo?


----------



## das kind (3 Dic 2012)

begginer dijo:


> A mí hace años me "soplaron" un pastizal sólo por empezar a invertir en unos fondos que tenían.
> 
> Ni con un palo. :abajo::abajo:
> 
> Saludos



Entonces, es que Ud. no entendió el producto que le vendieron: cualquier entidad le cobra una fianza por abrir un Unit Linked. Con el paso de los años, esa fianza se va reduciendo hasta desaparecer.

Yo he abierto un Unit Linked y una cuenta con ellos. La cuenta me da un 4% durante 6 meses, después ya veré lo que hago con ese dinero. El Unit Linked es lo que es: si se está un poco encima de él, puede generar beneficios... como otros productos.

Habrá quien gane dinero en bolsa, otros con oro y/o plata (también tengo algo de eso). Cada producto es distinto y está orientado a gente con diverso perfil.

Edito: en cuanto al banco en sí, no se metió en su día en el negocio inmobiliario como casi todos los demás con lo que, al menos en ese aspecto, no tiene tantos problemas.


----------



## atracurio (3 Dic 2012)

das kind dijo:


> ¿Qué le encuentra de malo?



1. No desgrava
2. Mínimo 10 años si no quieres que te penalicen.
3. Si quieres que te sableen menos, lo has de percibir en forma de renta vitalicia por la que tendrás que pagar impuestos que son confiscatorios a menos que llegues a la edad de Matusalén.
4. Tienes dinero inmovilizado.
5. Puedes perder dinero.
6. Comisiones abusivas.


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Dic 2012)

Nido del Cuculo Banca Mediolanum, Berlusconi - YouTube


----------



## chaber (3 Dic 2012)

FIBANC MEDIOLANUM

Banco timo piramidal, secta empresarial en las que sus comerciales lían a los familiares para colocarles "productos" financieros. Huye de ellos como del fuego.


*fibanc.es - Lee opiniones *


----------



## das kind (3 Dic 2012)

atracurio dijo:


> 1. No desgrava
> 
> Claro, la bolsa tampoco, ni los fondos de inversión, ni los depósitos...
> 
> ...



Tiene sus pros y sus contras, como tantos productos.


----------



## rouzen (26 Dic 2012)

Pues está ofreciendo un depósito al 5% TAE aparentemente sin comisiones de apertura, reintegro y mantenimiento de por medio. Eso sí, con penalización por cancelación anticipada. 

No sé, a mi no me huele nada bien máxime teniendo en cuenta que son muy pocos quienes ofrecen esos intereses salvo alguna caja medio en ruinas repleta de políticos con ansia viva de dinero.
http://www.bancomediolanum.es/es-ES/pdf/Deposito30aniversario.pdf

¿Qué opináis?


----------



## Perillán10 (26 Dic 2012)

Depeche dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos, tengo una amiga que me ha comentado que le han recomendado meter parte de sus ahorros en Banco Mediolanum,en algún fondo de inversión supongo,parece ser que es un banco Italiano. Yo no lo había oído en mi vida. Mi amiga me ha pedido opinión,y yo en un principio se lo he desaconsejado, pero me gustaría que si hay alguien que conozca este banco o el tipo de inversiones que hacen me diera su opinión. Según ella no le ofrecen mucho de rentabilidad,pero le han asegurado que ganará algo seguro.
> Yo no soy partidario de meter dinero en fondos,prefiero mover mi dinero yo mismo, y todos sabeis que mi inversión más importante la tengo en onzas de plata,porque considero que tiene más potencial. En fin, que a ver si alguien me puede informar sobre este banco y puedo darle mejores argumentos a mi amiga.
> Un saludo a todos.



Yo la verdad no entiendo mucho de bancos pero:

- Mediolanum --> no lo había oído en mi vida... incluso el Espiritu Santo me suena más y mejor.
- Debe ser pequeñito ---> por lo que si deja pillada a gente, por afectará al estado. Le pueden dejar caer y apenas sería noticia en la última página de economía de cualquier periodico.
- Italiano --> Cuando he dicho estado, habría que tener en cuenta que es estado italiano, que no es que sea ni mejor ni peor que el Español. Ni más mafioso ni menos. Pero tiene que se un poco jodido tener que ir a Milán o Roma con una pancarta tipo "Ho rubato i risparmi" por que aquí ya lo es.
- Alta retabilidad supongo --> Sintoma inequivoco de futuro impago o de jili... el último.

Yo personalmente es uno de esos bancos que miraría con curiosidad, pero ni me atrevería a poner los pies en el. 

Aunque igual es todo un chollo, pero... yo personalmente no me fiaría.


----------



## AtØmarpØrculØtr1x (27 Dic 2012)

rouzen dijo:


> Pues está ofreciendo un depósito al 5% TAE aparentemente sin comisiones de apertura, reintegro y mantenimiento de por medio. Eso sí, con penalización por cancelación anticipada.
> 
> No sé, a mi no me huele nada bien máxime teniendo en cuenta que son muy pocos quienes ofrecen esos intereses salvo alguna caja medio en ruinas repleta de políticos con ansia viva de dinero.
> http://www.bancomediolanum.es/es-ES/pdf/Deposito30aniversario.pdf
> ...






Opino que eso es un deposito combinado.


Depositos bancarios a plazo fijo de Banco Mediolanum


Si quieres el 5% tienes que contratar un producto gestionado por ellos por el mismo importe que el deposito.

Ni se te ocurra.::



.


----------



## ragnor (14 Ene 2013)

Suelo ver bastantes críticas a este banco por ser piramidal, porque explotan a sus comerciales, y demás.

Yo creo que es cuestión de suerte y de encontrar un asesor que sea bueno, porque habrá de todo.

Estuve años en este banco simplemente con un depósito en el que apenas me daban nada, pero por lo menos no me quitaban. Tras varios cambios de asesores vino uno más activo que me planteó la situación y me lo explicó todo.

Y sinceramente estoy contento. Claro que te cobran comisiones por las aportaciones que hagas, y que si las hicieras por tu cuenta pues quizás saldrías ganando más. Pero es muy útil para gente que 1. no sabe mucho de estos temas, 2. no tiene tiempo para estos menesteres, 3. simplemente tiene unos ahorros de los que puede prescindir por el momento y puede dejarlos a largo plazo para que den algo de rentabilidad.

Hasta ahora tenía esos ahorros parados y ahora, por lo menos, me dan algo de beneficio. Creo que esta es mejor opción que la que hace la gente habitualmente, que es tener sus ahorros en La Caixa o el Santander, donde tendrás suerte si te dan un 0,5% TAE y encima te cobrarán por todas las gestiones que hagas.

Los más expertos en este tema está claro que veréis otras tantas opciones, pero hay que tener en cuenta que también hay gente que ni está muy enterada de estos temas ni tiene tiempo (ni algunos ganas) de dedicarse a esto. Y para eso está la figura del gestor. Es como quejarte de que un sastre te cobre cuando puedes coserlo tú si sabes hacerlo.

Por otro lado, un banco que te cobre una comisión en función del dinero que tienes me da a entender que el banco también está interesado en que gane más dinero, porque así podrán cobrarme mayores comisiones.

No sé, me extraña ver siempre tantas críticas a este banco.

Saludos!


----------



## natxoboss (15 May 2014)

*Yo desde luego no invertiría nada con ellos.-*

Yo he tenido una cuenta y un depósito con ellos y tienen más peligro que una piraña en un bidé. Tienen la desfachatez de ponértelo todo de color de rosa hasta contratar con ellos, y luego siempre y cuando inviertas como ellos te dicen y dónde ellos te dicen (en sus famosos planes de inversión y ahorros, que son a largo plazo y con unas comisiones de escándalo y así tenerte pillado), pues bien, pero si no... comienzan a funcionar como una secta. Sólo sacan productos de ahorro e inversión con un buen tipo de interés como gancho para engatusarte con sus planes de ahorro a largo plazo, puesto dado que estos tienen unas comisiones de intermediación muy suculentas y te tienen atrapado con ellos a largo plazo es lo único que les interesa. Si ven que sólo vas al producto gancho (depósito de alta remuneración)te comienzan a dar de lado, te empiezan a llamar para presionarte a realizar inversiones con ellos argumentando que te estás confundiendo por no hacerlo como ellos quieren, e incluso en mi caso tienen la desfachatez de intentar cobrarme comisiones después de cancelar mis posiciones con ellos y traspasar el dinero a otra entidad. Así que sobre todo mucho cuidado con el cobro de comisiones de las que no te informan y de sus actitudes mafiosillas.


----------



## Fran1666 (4 Feb 2017)

*Más de 1.250.000 clientes conocen Banco Mediolanum en varios países*

Como todos los proyectos novedosos, tanto la ignorancia sobre el sistema financiero y su funcionamiento como la resistencia al cambio son enemigos acérrimos. Sin embargo, hablar tan alegremente de una grupo financiero con más de 74.500MM de euros gestionados de sus clientes, crecimiento continuado desde su creación y más de 1,25MM de clientes en cuatro países europeos debería servir para informarse algo más antes de verter según que tipo de comentarios.


----------



## Bubble Boy (4 Feb 2017)

Mediolanum oppidum Italiae est.


----------



## vacutator (4 Feb 2017)

El eslogan creo es:

Banco Mediolano, Te damos por el medio del ano


----------

